# Goodbye Treasure



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She’s not suffering now. She teased me by eating alfalfa out of my hand for me, and she was drinking water when we walked in. She was SO happy to see Pumpkin Spice. She laid down and called to him. She licked him. I noticed her tongue was awfully light pink. She acted fine at first, but started to decline while we sat with her. I think she was just happy to see us. 

I’m going to miss her very much. I hope Pumpkin Spice gets nighttime zoomies like she did and runs around with his tongue out of his mouth a bit.

When she ate for me, we almost took her home. But I resisted the temptation. She only ate when I first sat next to her, then seemed to feel sick. I think she was just trying to please me. I got to see a good side of her before she passed. I no longer have a capybara goat.💔


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Rest In Peace Treasure. ❤ I’m sorry, losing an animal is tough.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

R.I.P treasure what a beautiful girl she was! She's in peace now  a little goat angel  waiting for you and watching over your herd now!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She certainly seemed to live up to her name. At least you can rest easy knowing that she is in peace. 💐🌼🌹🌷🌻 

Sending lots and lots of virtual hugs!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so so sorry. It is painful to lose one. Im so proud of you for doing ALL you could and more. Take care of Pumkin Spice, he is 1/2 of her. Sending prayers!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

You have my sympathies. We love these goats of ours so much.

One thing about Treasure, from what I was following on her birth, she got to spend some time with her little baby and you said she was so happy and proud. I'm glad she at least had that for the little time she had.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Im so sorry.. at least u still got pumpkin spice️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh @Emrcornerranch, I truly am very, very sorry for your loss of sweet Treasure. My heat breaks for you and your family. You did an amazing job caring for Treasure while she was still with you, I don't think more could have been done. I know you made the best, but very tough decision to end all her pain and suffering. As hard as it is to loose an animal, at least you now know that your sweet, beautiful girl is no longer in any pain or suffering in any way, which is ultimately how we all want our animals to feel. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 💔💐🌹


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks all. I can sleep better knowing she isn’t in pain and alone. This kid is such a gift.







He provides much joy. His presence is so healing.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She wanted so badly to be a mom.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

He looks like a chihuahua and a corgi goat.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> He looks like a chihuahua and a corgi goat.


He's so cute


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Emrcornerranch my heart aches with and for you. 💞


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> He looks like a chihuahua and a corgi goat.


Like his fancy bow tie. Yep, part chihuahua and corgi.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Thanks all. I can sleep better knowing she isn’t in pain and alone. This kid is such a gift.He provides much joy. His presence is so healing.


Look at that face! What a gift he is. I think it is such a miracle that he is alive and healthy.😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pumpkin Spice is literally the CUTEST goat I have ever seen (really)!!! 😍 I agree with Mellon, he really is a miracle. 😘 My heart aches for the fact that Treasure never really got the chance to be a mom...💔


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am so sorry that you lost her! She knew that she was loved. 
Pumpkin Spice looks like quite the character! I love his cute face.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry you lost Treasure!  Pumpkin Spice is soooo cute though! He can make anyone cheer up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Orcakat (Mar 31, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.  Pumpkin Spice is adorable, I'm glad she got to see him one last time. She lives on in him.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

“Death ends a life, not a relationship.” “A pet is never truly forgotten until it is no longer remembered.” “If there are no goats in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.” “Don't cry because it's over, Smile because it happened.”


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Please feel my big hug. You have done everything you could. So sorry you lost her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am truly sorry for your loss. 
Love goes a long way, even beyond. 

Greener pastures and now happiness with no pain.

Your baby is looking down to you and watching over you with love.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

This morning felt very peaceful. It’s the best night sleep I’ve had in a week. It already feels life is moving on, and Pumpkin Spice is in the spot Treasure left behind. My sister said she’s surprised I’m taking Treasure’s loss better than other members of the family. I think I’ve been waiting to move forward because I had been mourning since Tuesday. On Monday, the local vet said she was likely dying if she didn’t perk up with IV fluids by Tuesday. In my heart, I believed she was running out of time. I prepared myself over a few days. Of course, I tried to bring her around myself, and she went to the university…But in the back of my head, I was just waiting for bad news, especially when they wouldn’t tube feed her food. I’ve read the rumen shuts down and can cause the goat to go into organ failure, and starvation leads to ketosis. Each day she didn’t get food or eat on her own, I knew her chance of survival was lowering dramatically. It also showed how serious her condition was.

She may not have been destined to survive after labor. All these things went wrong for her. Yesterday they detected kidney failure, beginning of liver failure, and her blood breaking down. When she first arrived there her kidney levels were high but not alarming. They thought that was from toxins from the retained placenta. There were just so many things stacked against her. I’m hoping I didn’t cause the copper toxicity, which would put my other goats at grave risk. They store the excess copper in their liver and release it during times of serious stress, poisoning themselves. It sounds like it takes a longer period of time for their livers to store that much copper. Since the previous breeder had an issue with copper toxicity, I’m going to hope the excess copper was from then, and watch Shamrock very closely for the rest of her life just in case I can catch it early. Then maybe post on here in panic…

If anyone remembers 😉 I kept posting on this site about Treasure’s pregnancy and thought her sides dropped about 7 days before she actually kidded. When her sides looked like they’d dropped, and she did not go into labor, I started to feel something was wrong. I posted every few days thinking it was the day she would kid. She kidded at day 149, but looked like she was going to kid a week earlier. I bet the mummified fetuses were throwing off her hormones. She also looked like she might have been having an occasional contraction a few times a day. I didn’t feel as strong kid activity as I did with my other goats’ pregnancies. She didn’t eat as much as when she wasn’t pregnant but wasn’t losing weight. If anything she gained weight. A vet student told me the mummified placentas had fused together. All the abnormalities make it so fantastic that Pumpkin survived! One of my happiest memories will be feeling a set of teeth, and it biting my finger when I went in expecting to find a monster. Seeing an orange and white kid that looks like her is so healing. If we were destined to lose her after kidding one day, I’m sure happy she had a live kid that looks like her. I think she put everything into him.❤ I’ll always wonder if there’s something that could have prevented this. I’m waiting for the necropsy results. That might answer more questions. In my heart, I think there were small things I noticed that made me feel nervous, but I didn’t know why. I had such a weird feeling about Treasure’s pregnancy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
Beautiful thoughts and a peaceful heart


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Those are adorable  Pumpkin with the pumpkins


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

K.B. said:


> Those are adorable  Pumpkin with the pumpkins


Hehe. That’s what I was thinking!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh I am so sad to hear the you lost Treasure! She was a lovely goat, and I'm sorry for your loss. It really sounds like you did your best for her. It was just one of those things. I'm glad you have Pumpkin Spice. He does look like her. That picture of him biting the pumpkin is the cutest thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww. 😊


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I had a goat named Nutmeg who looks just like Treasure. She was funny, and it was hard when she left. I completely get how you're feeling. If you need anything, the TGS family is here for you


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

ALWAYS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes we are. 😢


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Her necropsy results came back. Her kidneys were failing and appeared damaged (I think he said?), her liver was beginning to fail, her uterus was infected, one mammary gland was inflamed. She DID NOT have copper toxicity! I feel quite relieved about that! They did not test for chlamydia, which I am pretty annoyed about. I know for most goats they have mummies or abort once and then are immune, but she was bred the next heat cycle and may not have time to become immune. I wish I had that peace of mind and honestly felt a little disrespected. I was told by the head of staff she specifically added a note to test for that. 😖 Bleh.

Vet couldn’t explain why her blood cells were breaking down and her organs were failing. I do believe not eating for 6 days (besides what I’d managed to drench her) may have hugely contributed to her body breaking. That said, there is a possibility she had an autoimmune disorder, and there is just nothing that could have been done. I let the previous owner know Treasure did not have copper toxicity, and I’m sure she is relieved neither of us contributed to that.

Pumpkin is doing great! He doubled his weight from two weeks ago to last week. I’m going to weigh him again tomorrow to see how much he weighs at a day shy of 3 weeks old. Weird thing about him, though: he sleeps with his eyes open. That appears to be his “normal,” since he seems fine in every other way. He’s incredibly active and has learned a few tricks for his bottle to channel excitement and keep him from jumping up on me.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I’ve also decided to put him in with my girl Blizzard in a pen we have closer to the house next month. I let them get to know each other. She is very gentle with him. If they do breed, that’s ok. If they don’t breed, I will set Blizzard up for a quick date with Cowboy, and then put her back with Pumpkin until he is big enough to be with the Nigerian bucks.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

That's good that it's not copper toxicity that has to put your mind at ease...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Glad he will have a buddy until he gets older! That's sweet... sounds like he is doing great! Good job... disappointing they didn't check for chlamydia though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, at least you know.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hey @Emrcornerranch, I have been thinking about you and Pumpkin Spice recently. How are you two doing?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hey @Emrcornerranch, I have been thinking about you and Pumpkin Spice recently. How are you two doing?


The only thing about him that’s off is that he sleeps with his eyes wide open most of the time and dreams like a dog. His disbudding scabs came off and it’s looking great! I sold Buckwheat to a great buyer on Saturday. He’s happy there already. And the 6 does are flirting with him, too. The buyers were wonderful. I think I’ve struck up a budding friendship with her.

I had a stressful day yesterday. I’m getting awfully tired of other people sabotaging my goat management by letting almost everything out of the pens to browse until they get scours and feeding them random amounts of grain or animal crackers. I just don’t get it. It’s like they are children. I’m debating whether I need a sign with rules on it mounted to the goat gates. Maybe laminated instructions and descriptions literally everywhere will get the point across? Frances is looking better, but I’ve never seen scours so watery before. I was so disappointed. It was so avoidable. I’m looking to buy a probiotic powder I can just put on her feed every feeding as a preventative measure to help her adapt to the off management days, since she is the most sensitive to digestive upsets. Then I can also give her probiotic gels to treat as needed. Her kids are in the stall next to her to keep her company until she can go back in the goat pen when I know 100% she is pooping more normal berries. They are just such goofy doelings. I forgot how the kids try to eat turkey feathers when the turkeys get anywhere near them. Lol. I think it’s a game. Haha.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Frances is the one with the goofy face showing her teeth. I’ve been trying to put weight on her. My mom admitted she’s been offering her crackers to try to get her to gain weight. A big no from me. Any powdered probiotics to help her deal with other people’s incompetence is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So glad to hear lil' Pumpkin Spice continues to thrive! He really is a special little guy. 🥰 I'm so happy you were able to find an amazing home for Buckwheat!! Knowing your animals are in good hands is a wonderful feeling. That's also great you are starting a friendship with his new owner - how cool! 😁

Oh wow, it seems like it's just one thing after another with your family and animals, I'm so sorry too hear that. I wish things didn't always seem so stressful for you - that must be tough. 😔 I honestly think putting up a sign with instructions is a good idea. Definitely something I would do if needed. I completely understand how you feel about people trying to tell you how to take care of YOUR goats. I personally don't even like it when I'm not home and able to do chores. It bugs me that something won't get done or even done that way I do it. For that reason, I have a hard time enjoying myself when I'm gone for a few days. I know my animals are in good hands, but still, I just can't over the fact that I'm not there making sure everything is done MY way. 😕 

So glad to hear Frances is doing a lot better. Those pictures are adorable. Love the first one with her teeth showing - too cute! 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How do you get your goats to smile for the camera?!😆 
I'm sorry you're having such trouble with family members. It can be really hard when you have to deal with people that don't understand the goats. I have relatives that visit and they know nothing about any of the animals on the farm but they think everything is cute. They taught my buck when he was a kid to headbutt everyone and to ram fences and so he is near impossible to deal with now. I think some signs would be a good idea. One thing I have done is that I make sure I have updated, written instructions for feeding time for the goats so that everyone can see what they get and when they get it.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

It sounds like signs would really help. I gave my dad feeding instructions, but he couldn’t figure out what was in each feed can despite how easy it should have been. So he just gave them what he decided to. His idea of a scoop or a cup is one scooping gesture and whatever ends up in the scooper with one motion. It’s about the effort to scoop and not what actually gets in it.🤪 He refuses to use the measuring lines on the scooper and deflects any arguments about his incredibly inaccurate and inconsistent method. I don’t want him feeding them, so I don’t ask anymore. Still better than other people who would go to where I keep layer for the chickens and bring that to them instead… that electric zapping fly swatter looks awfully good to smack people with these days…🤣


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So glad to hear lil' Pumpkin Spice continues to thrive! He really is a special little guy. 🥰 I'm so happy you were able to find an amazing home for Buckwheat!! Knowing your animals are in good hands is a wonderful feeling. That's also great you are starting a friendship with his new owner - how cool! 😁
> 
> Oh wow, it seems like it's just one thing after another with your family and animals, I'm so sorry too hear that. I wish things didn't always seem so stressful for you - that must be tough. 😔 I honestly think putting up a sign with instructions is a good idea. Definitely something I would do if needed. I completely understand how you feel about people trying to tell you how to take care of YOUR goats. I personally don't even like it when I'm not home and able to do chores. It bugs me that something won't get done or even done that way I do it. For that reason, I have a hard time enjoying myself when I'm gone for a few days. I know my animals are in good hands, but still, I just can't over the fact that I'm not there making sure everything is done MY way. 😕
> 
> So glad to hear Frances is doing a lot better. Those pictures are adorable. Love the first one with her teeth showing - too cute! 😊


It’s nice to know I’m not just picky about the goats. I think it’s normal to be upset when people just will not listen or try to feed them for one day and have all these different ideas I know are not good. I keep telling them it’s normal to feed them measured amounts and consistently. Even grazing time needs to be monitored. Good management isn’t just whims. I pointed out that the dogs get measured food at about the same time every day, and goats have a 4 chambered stomach relying on the bacteria in their gut to help them digest food. Do I go up to family members, touch them, and go “tst tst” like Caesar Milan does training dogs? Vinegar water in a spray bottle? Literally throw goat management books at them?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

When someone does something good, should I give them a candy bar? I saw icing coated animal crackers. I could give them to humans when they make good choices? Take them for a walk?🤣


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you get small buckets and put the correct amount of feed in each one for each goat? Or put the rations in zip lock bags with the goats names on them? Maybe color code tags on the collars
with the same color on the small lidded buckets? Or Blue for chickens, green for goat A, Red for goat B, etc? Take any guess work out of the feeding!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I could get my dad a glass of milk when he’s getting fussy and cranky, too. That helps little man Pumpkin calm down when it’s time for a feeding.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aww ❤ He's getting so big already!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Can you get small buckets and put the correct amount of feed in each one for each goat? Or put the rations in zip lock bags with the goats names on them? Maybe color code tags on the collars
> with the same color on the small lidded buckets? Or Blue for chickens, green for goat A, Red for goat B, etc? Take any guess work out of the feeding!


I actually have containers for each goat.😄 My dad told me I was stupid for doing that.😁 Instead, he poured all the feed into a dry water bucket, mixed it around, and used his hands to transfer the contents into the troughs. I tried so hard to explain that if Francis needs a half cup of extra grain than Flora, and Reba doesn’t get much grain at all, he was giving more grain than the other goats needed and Frances wasn’t getting enough. It would make way more sense and efficiency to give Frances the extra gain directly. Once again, I’m stupid and don’t understand. It always boils down to me being stupid and lazy. Thankfully, I know it’s not actually me and the comments don’t hurt my self esteem on most days. I tell myself if I can figure it out, I must be a genius! It’s so hard for them, but I can do it every day. I’m awful talented! 🤣 I try to turn it into an internal compliment.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The joke I make a lot is that on bad days it’s “My Corner, Your Corner Ranch” here.🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You are absolutely NOT crazy for measuring each and every one of your goats' grain ration, instead, you are a COMPLETLY NORMAL (and very responsible) goat owner!! Why don't your parents get that!?! I'm surprised that nothing "clicked" in their head when you brought up the dogs getting measured amounts of food. Either way, you are doing an OUTSTANDING job caring for YOUR goats!! They are SO lucky to have you as their "mom". I know your parents are not trying to harm them, but too many good things like animals crackers, grain, etc. are bad for them. Have you tried saying something about? Maybe you could tell them: "What if you ate a whole bunch of junk food? Would you gain weight? Heck yes! But is that really healthy for your body and would you feel good afterwords? Absolutely NOT!" Maybe you should be a little nicer than that though.. 😬 😆

So sorry you are going through this - I can't imagine. And you know what? If all else fails, you should definitely try these ideas 👇 You never know until you try 😏


Emrcornerranch said:


> . Do I go up to family members, touch them, and go “tst tst” like Caesar Milan does training dogs? Vinegar water in a spray bottle? Literally throw goat management books at them?





Emrcornerranch said:


> When someone does something good, should I give them a candy bar? I saw icing coated animal crackers. I could give them to humans when they make good choices? Take them for a walk?🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Honestly, I don't know anyone who DOESN'T measure out food for their animals. Pet or livestock. Im trying to puzzle out where that idea would come from and I couldn't figure it out. Also, I agree with @Dandy Hill Farm that you never know until you try!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh he's getting so big!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Growing so fast.


----------

